# Painted CPVC Fire Pipe



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 3, 2011)

Architect had the soffits removed and painted the exposed sprinkler pipe to exterior balcony. Does this pipe need to remain orange for identification and can they be exposed inside the dwelling?

View attachment 1489


View attachment 1490


View attachment 1489


View attachment 1490


/monthly_2011_02/IMG_0711a.jpg.67d0620c16077d6ec8bde45f771f1b9e.jpg

/monthly_2011_02/IMG_0712b.jpg.851d3e7d2823e91021ae48ff6eaefb70.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 3, 2011)

Ther are a lot of products that are not compatible with CPVC sprinkler pipe check out the link. Now with that said I believe CPVC sprinkler pipe is very limited where it can be left exposed

http://www.lubrizol.com/BuildingSolutions/ChemicalCompatibility/incompatible.html


----------



## fatboy (Feb 3, 2011)

What color is iron pipe? Just sayin.........


----------



## RBK (Feb 3, 2011)

Where does that hole in the wall go?  It looks like they used to have a pipe go through the wall.  Was that a pipe to a sidewall sprinkler covering the exterior balcony? Is there another sprinkler covering the balcony now?


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2011)

Highly agree with mtl there is a long list of chemicals that are compatible with cvpc

Also the current listing needs to be checked for where pipe can be ran exposed


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2011)

Do not see paint but call pipe manufacture

http://www.lubrizol.com/BuildingSolutions/ChemicalCompatibilityFinder.html

Use only latex paint.  But once again call manufacture::

http://www.azfma.com/files/dodonteng.pdf

Paint: Oil or solvent-based paints may be chemically incompatible with CPVC. Water-based acrylic or latex paint is the preferred paint to use on CPVC pipe and fittings. Approval from the Authority Having Jurisdiction must be obtained prior to covering/painting the markings on the product (i.e. product identification, listing marks, etc.) and to change color of the pipe and fittings from its identifiable orange.

Exposed on page 11::

http://www.harvelsprinklerpipe.com/design_installation/pdf/installation-instructions.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks cda, now I know just about all there is required for CPVC fire pipe.  I will pass on this information on to the owner.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 4, 2011)

If the UL listing allows paint then it's ok to paint the CPVC.

Otherwise, they have the option of getting it tested or replacing it.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 4, 2011)

UL says to check with the manufacturer:

UNEVALUATED FACTORS

It has recently been asserted by certain manufacturers that certain materials or chemicals that come in contact with either the internal or external sprinkler system piping may cause the piping to degrade. Compatibility for this pipe material with other components in fire sprinkler systems has not been investigated. The pipe manufacturer should be consulted to obtain any information available relating to material or chemical compatibility. These products have not been investigated for their effect on the potability of the water supply.


----------

